

Eve: The most thrilling boring game in the universe - svenkatesh
http://www.polygon.com/features/2014/2/24/5419788/eve-online-thrilling-boring

======
mikestew
I got bored just reading the article (made it about halfway through). The game
obviously holds someone's interest, but "spreadsheets in space" probably isn't
for me.

